# weight of a bare rb26 block?



## dovboy (Aug 4, 2009)

as title..

weight of a bare rb26 block?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

dovboy said:


> as title..
> 
> weight of a bare rb26 block?


67kg's


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

that all?? seems very light


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

ROB_GTR said:


> that all?? seems very light


trust me, thats exactly the weight.


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

light?


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

i believe you mate just thought it would be alot more.........


----------



## dovboy (Aug 4, 2009)

cheers dave!


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

There not light when you have to lift them


----------

